# Does anyone have artofvisuals lightroom presets of any versions?



## drow (Jan 24, 2016)

if you have , please share. I love their colors very much:razz:


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

John Beardsworth, in 10 Tips for New Users #5, says "Never pay a penny for a develop preset".

I don't think he meant to do what you're asking, though.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 25, 2016)

It appears that they only offer paid presets, so we can't condone sharing them, sorry.  Here's the website where you can purchase their presets, if that's what you wish to do.  https://shop.artofvisuals.com/collections/lightroom-presets


----------



## themoose (Jan 30, 2016)

Here's another set of 100 presents on sale. I haven't tried them but they look very impressive. You can also create your own presets but likely a lot of works to get a set like these.
http://landscapelegendpresets.com/


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 30, 2016)

Anyone is free to spend money on presets if they want to, but remember that you pay for some slider settings you can do yourself. It's not a plugin that requires coding skills, it's just some settings. Also remember that the more you use somebody elses presets, the less you learn to do it yourself. You learn a lot more if you look at these examples and then ask yourself how they did that.


----------



## themoose (Jan 30, 2016)

Johan, I totally agree. Much better to create your own presets so you can expand your learning. Purchasing presets is the lazy way to modify your files in LR.


----------

